# DXD - short the DOW!



## mone (15 January 2007)

> The Fund seeks daily investment results, before fees and expenses that correspond to twice the inverse of the daily performance of the Dow Jones Industrial Average Index. The Fund employs leveraged investment techniques in seeking its investment objective.




With record highs, and the poop about to hit the fan... a little goes a long way here, IMO.



http://www.etfconnect.com/select/fundpages/etf_funds.asp?MFID=162963

DYODD.


----------

